# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  تعليق على مشروع قانون غسيل الاموال

## هيثم الفقى

*محمد علي محمد نبهان*
*طالب بماستر العلوم القانونية**مقدمة* *:*

*بلغ عدد مشاريع القوانين التي أحالتها الحكومة على مجلسي البرلمان خلال**السنة التشريعية الرابعة 41 مشروع قانون، أضيفت إلى 27 مشروع قانون ظلت**قيد الدرس بعد انصرام السنة التشريعية الثالثة، ليصل بذلك عدد مشاريع**القوانين التي كانت معروضة على مجلسي البرلمان قصد النظر فيها إلى 68**مشروع قانون. ومن جهة أخرى، فقد قامت الحكومة بعد اختتام دورة أبريل 2006**بإيداع مشروع مرسوم قان**ون(1)**.*
*موضوع هذه الدراسة احد المشاريع * *المودعة بتاريخ 10 غشت 2006**بمجلس النواب** :**
- مشروع قانون رقم 43.05 يتعلق بمكافحة غسل الأموال**.*
*و في بيان مجلس الحكومة* *بتاريخ* *19 أبريل 2006** تمت المصادقة عليه شريطة دراسة ملاحظات وزارة العدل**, و كان احد**المشاريع* *و* *النصوص والاتفاقيات الدولية التي** صادق عليها المجلس الوزاري المنعقد بالدار البيضاء تحت رئاسة صاحب**الجلالة أيده الله ونصره** بتاريخ 20 يوليو 2006**.*
*و في يوم الاثنين 20 نونبر و في برنامج**اجتماعات اللجان**الدائمة في البرلمان و تحديدا لجنة العدل و التشريع و حقوق الانسان تم* * -**الاستماع إلى عرض السيد وزير العدل حول مشروع قانون رقم** 43.05* *يتعلق بمكافحة غسل الأموال على الساعة الرابعة زوالا و قد حضر الجلسة أيضا مدير الخزينة العامة للمملكة نيابة عن وزير المالية** و صادق مجلس النواب بالاجماع على مشروع القرار في الجلسة العامة المنعقدة يوم الاثنين22 يناير   2007 و كانت مدة الجلسة* *3* * ساعات و25  دقائق* * (2)**.*
*الملاحظ ان مشروع القانون لا يقدم تعريفا لجريمة غسل الأموال, بل يكتفي بالإحالة على الأفعال** التي تندرج في إطار هذه الجريمة**, و ان المشروع** قد ذهب في تحديده** لهذه الأفعال الإجرامية في اتجاه الحصر وهو ما* *يعتبر امرا** مهما,* *مع التاكيد على ضرورة أن تستوعب اللائحة جميع الجرائم التي** تترتب عن غسل الأموال**.*
*وبخصوص الفصل الخاص بالعقوبة على غسل الأموال**, شدد النواب على ضرورة الرفع من العقوبة الحبسية والغرامات في حق مرتكبي** هذه الجريمة التي لها انعكاسات وخيمة على اقتصاد البلاد, وذلك بجعل** العقوبة تتراوح ما بين خمس سنوات وعشر سنوات عوض سنتين إلى خمس سنوات كما** جاء في نص المشروع وذلك بهدف التضييق على مرتكبي هذه الجرائم وعلى أصل** الأموال المتحصلة من هذه الجرائم.*
* كما دعا متدخلون إلى عدم متابعة من يقوم** بالتبليغ معتبرين أنه لا يمكن لأي شخص أن يغامر بالتبليغ عندما يتم حشره** في الجريمة**.**
يذكر أنه خلال المناقشة العامة لهذا المشروع من قبل** اللجنة, أكدت مختلف التدخلات على أهمية هذا المشروع الذي تفرضه التزامات** المغرب مع شركائه الاقتصاديين خاصة بعد التوقيع على اتفاقيتي الشراكة مع** الاتحاد الأوروبي والتبادل الحر مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وانخراط** المغرب في الاقتصاد الدولي**(3)**.*
*و برجوعنا بالزمن الى مرحلة ما قبل اصدار هذا المشروع كانت هنالك* *ضرورة إصدار نص تشريعي يهم جر**يمة تبييض الأموال**(4)* *.*
*وفي هذا**السياق* *كانت الحكومة مطالبة بتقديم مشروع قانون يتعلق بزجر جرائم تبييض**الاموال، و** بمصادرة الاموال المتحصلة من المخدرات، باعتبار ان هناك**فراغا تشريعيا أولا، وثانيا ان المجلس الأعلى** كان قد أصدر قرارا يلغى فيه،** مادأب عليه العمل القضائي بمحاكم الاستئناف، وذلك بحصر**المصادرة في قضايا المخدرات في المجال المالي الذي لا** يشمل ا**لعقارات.*
*وا**لاشكالية التي كانت مطروح**ة هل يمكن للأشخاص**الذين نفذت في حقهم احكام بالمصادرة، المطالبة باسترجاع عقاراتهم**ومنقولاتهم أم لا؟*
*و قد عجلت توقعات صندوق النقد الدولي** - بأن النمو الاقتصادي في المغرب سيتراجع إلى 3٪ مقابل 5ر5٪** - في صدور هذا المشروع وحث الصندوق المغرب على الانتهاء سريعا من صياغة مسودة تشريع لمكافحة غسل الأموال تتفق**مع المعايير الدولية**.*
*يهدف** المشروع إلى تمكين**المغرب من الاستجابة لمتطلبات المعايير الدولية في ميدان مكافحة غسل**الاموال، وتمويل الارهاب ومنع استعمال النظام المالي المغربي لأغراض**اجرامية وذلك في نطاق احترام المغرب للالتزامات المترتبة عن مقتضيات**اتفاقيات الامم المتحدة المتعلقة بمكافحة غسل الاموال وتمويل الارهاب،**وكذا توصيات المنظمات الدولية**·
ومن ضمن المقتضيات الاساسية لهذا**المشروع، بالاضافة إلى تجريم غسل الاموال وإلزام الاشخاص الخاضعين لأحكامه**باليقظة وتقديم التصريح بالاشتباه عن كل عملية يمكن ان تشكل غسلا للاموال**و التنصيص أيضا على احداث وحدة مركزية مكلفة بمعالجة ومراقبة**المعلومات التي تتلقاها من الاشخاص الخاضعين وجهاز داخلي لليقظة ومكافحة**غسل الاموال وتمويل الارهاب، فضلا عن اقرار تعاون دولي مع السلطات التي**لها نفس اختصاصات وحدة معالجة المعلومات المالية**(5).*
*المبحث الاول التكييف القانوني لجريمة غسل الاموال و التدابير الوقائية.**جرائم الاعمال**تشمل كل المخالفات التي تخرق القواعد القانونية الموضوعة من طرف الدولة من**أجل تنظيم ميدان الاعمال، وتكون هذه المخالفات بهدف المس بملكية الغير أو**حتى الاقتصاد الوطني· وقد عرفت ورقة العمل المعدة بمناسبة الاجتماع الحادي**عشر لمؤتمر الامم المتحدة للوقاية من الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية، والذي**سيعقد ببانكوك خلال شهر ابريل 2005 ـ الجريمة المالية والاقتصادية بأنها** "جريمة غير عنيفة تنجم عنها بصفة عامة خسارة، وبالتالي، فإن تلك الجرائم**تشمل طائفة من الانشطة غير القانونية، منها الاحتيال أو الفساد أو التهرب**الضريبي أو غسل الاموال**"(6) .*
*المطلب الاول تطور احكام القانون بتطور الجريمة.**قد أصبح القضاء الجنائي يحتل أهمية خاصة في ميدان الاعمال، تبعا لتضخم القانون الجنائي للاعمال وتطور المجالات التي يحكمها** و ذلك بتعلق**السياسة الجنائية في ميدان الاعمال بسبل مواجهة وزجر جرائم الاعمال· ولقد**تولدت فكرة جرائم الاعمال من أدبيات علم الاجرام الذي يتحدث أيضا عن جرائم**ذوي الياقات البيضاء· وقد كان الموقف الاجتماعي من هذا النوع من الجرائم**في البداية هو عدم اهتمام الجمهور بها، نظرا للجهل بها وصعوبة التوصل**إليها· لكن ومع الزمن كان الهاجس هو التعرف على حقيقة جرائم الاعمال**والعمل على مواجهتها**·
ويختلف مفهوم جرائم الاعمال والجريمة الاقتصادية**وخصائصها بحسب الانظمة الاقتصادية، إذ وجدت عدة اتجاهات لضبط هذا النوع من**الجرائم، من ذلك تخصيصها بقانون خاص، أو اخضاعها لإجراءات خاصة، أو إسناد** أمر البت فيها إلى محاكم خاص**ة حسب التكيف القانوني لمفهوم الجرم(7)**·
إن تبييض الأموال إجرام**منظم يتسم بكثير من الخطورة، وهو غالباً ما يُحول الجريمة من جريمة فردية**إلى جريمة منظمة. كما أنه في الغالب ينقلها من جريمة ذات طابع محلي إلى**جريمة دولية عابرة للحدود**. إن مكافحة هذا النوع من الجرائم هي مكافحة للجريمة الأصلية التي نتجت عنها**الأموال. فإذا كانت الأموال ناتجة عن سرقة أو من ترويج المخدرات مثلا، فإن**منع استغلال هذه الأموال**التي نتجت عن فعل جرم**ي لأنها عائدات جريمة**السرقة أو جريمة الاتجار غير المشروع في المخدرات ، يعني في الحقيقة منع**الجريمة الأصلية وقطع ذيولها أو على الأقل الحد من اتساعها**.*
*القانون الجنائي المغربي**يجرم بعض الأفعال المتعلقة بعائدات الجريمة، ليس بصفتها تبييضا للأموال* *ولكن بأوصاف أخرى كإخفاء شيء متحصل عليه من جريمة، أو إخفاء مسروق أو**حيازة ذوي السوابق في الإجرام المالي لأموال لاتتناسب مع حالتهم* *(8).*

----------

